# PPL takeover for LIPA



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Does anyone know any details of this or is it just a rumor? I've been told by another EC who's neighbor is employed by LIPA that PPL will be assuming operations in four years.


Bump


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Pse&g


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://longisland.news12.com/features/sandy/cuomo-outlines-lipa-restructuring-plan-rate-freeze-1.5252143


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

It's true....
*PSEG Long Island, LLC awarded 10-year contract to manage LIPA electric utility system


PSEG Long Island LLC
LIPA Management Services Agreement FAQ



*


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Right in the midst of a 4% utility hike by LIPA, glad I'm on a village utility company.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That electric bill is a cash cow for many people... only to get worse.. 

Power Supply Charges
Efficiency & Renewables Charge
NY State Assessment
Revenue-Based PILOTS
Suffolk Property tax Adjustment
Sales Tax


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> That electric bill is a cash cow for many people... only to get worse..
> 
> Power Supply Charges
> Efficiency & Renewables Charge
> ...


 It's a LONG ISLAND thing B, after the police unions seen how easy it is to screw everyone, the teachers union jumped on the band wagon, and so forth on including the state and county. Everyone would have been better off if the Fat man Kessel never got his way and LIPA remained LILCO. What's done is done, the people remained silent and now they don't like the dish they got served, after all when everyone gets paid, the only affordable dish left is bolongy and cheese sandwiches.:laughing:


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Get ready for those barrel locks, PSE&G loves those barrel locks on the meter pans....


----------

